# Early Giger Stuff



## mickd113 (Sep 26, 2007)

Can anyone please let me know where I can take some early Giger artwork for appraisal and possible valuation.

When we moved into our house in 1974, we found some items of artwork in the attic. 

2 of the pieces are signed Giger and dated 1966. There are signed messages to Heidy from Hansruedi on the rear. We were later told that Heidy was Giger's girlfriend's sister - we bought the house from someone with a Germanic accent, so this was probably Heidy.

We're not looking to sell the pieces (yet) but we would like to know their worth.

I've been on many Giger sites, but not seen any copies of what we have. One of the Giger official museums tried to con me out of them a few months ago, but I resisted his silly offer. He was able to show me his original copy of one of my pictures, but it is dated later than mine and is very different.

I'm very curious to find out exactly what I have. the only thing that no-one doubts, is that the signed messages on the back are very real.

This is one of the pictures if anyone's interested




Help me please - if you can. Mick


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Mitch:

Leslie Barany is Giger's agent and might be able to put you in contact with someone who could acertain the provenance, authenticity and price of these pieces:

Telephone: (212) 684-2225
E-Mail: Les@hrgiger.com

Also, contact James Cowan, President of Gallerie Morpheus International. Gallerie Morpheus has handled and sold many Giger works over the years. They would be able to give you an assessment:

125 East Reno Avenue, Suite #17
Las Vega, Nevada 89119
United States of America
Telephone: (702) 233-3339
Facsimile: (702) 739-3331
E-Mail: curator@morpheusgallery.com

Giger gave away his artwork for peanuts (or was entirely swindled out of them) by unscrupulous speculators in his early years as an unknown talent. After his reputation was established with _Alien_'s release in 1979, he began a campaign to re-acquire all those pieces he'd sold when he was still working as a lowly draftsman at an architectural firm. He is used to paying exorbitant prices to buy back his works, but may try to low-ball you. Still, be on guard against any sharp practice. 

In the meanwhile, help them to help you: Do a little research into the prior owner, his former addresses, neighbours and associates to help establish the provenance of the artwork. It will take a little money (probably about ₤75.00 BSP or less) and some time and effort on your part, but it will be very much worth your while to do so.

After you can prove they're authentic, if you can afford it, it would be prudent to get them insured and placed in a security deposit vault for safe keeping. The value with certainly rise with time. 

If you have any problems or need any further information feel free to contact me any time. Until then, take care and congratulations on your marvelous stroke of good fortune!


----------



## mickd113 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for your advice Curt. I did previously try the official routes, HRgiger.com and the museum, but they didn't even bother to respond. It was only when I put one on Ebay to gauge reaction (without any intention of selling) that I got an insane offer from one of his representatives. I was hoping that there may be some independent experts out there, someone who isn't simply trying to do the best for Mr Giger.
Thanks again for your help, I will certainly consider your suggestions - especially the morpheus gallery.


----------



## mickd113 (Sep 27, 2007)

Curt. With ref to your personal message, I regret that I can't reply due to insufficient posts. However, I can tell you that I don't have high resolution images as the pictures are too big to scan. All I have is photographs of them


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Mitch:

That's okay. Of course, the best option would be to examine them in person, but since neither of us is rich enough to charter a private jet to meet we'll have to find some other solution. Can you scan in some good photos of the pieces and then send them to me via e-mail?


----------



## mickd113 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Curt - it's Mick by the way

I tried to send an e mail via the link to your website, but it couldn't be delivered. Can you please send me your address in another message.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Sep 27, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry about that! Yes, I shut that account down. You'll be receiving my new one via a PM shortly.


----------

